# Eleven rack live setup trouble



## Marrblade (Oct 11, 2011)

So I recently purchased and eleven rack and rocktron veloctiy 300 power amp. When I plug my headphones into the eleven rack, the tones sound great, but when I run it through the power amp, I have no volume and everything has gain even clean channells. Also the volume on the rocktron doesnt increase the volume, it just makes the gain/distrotion value worse. I have it running on mono/bridge through a 1x12 orange cabinet. Like I can turn the volume to 10 on the rocktron and you can hardly hear it in my silent room. Is there an internal setting I can change to give me volume control or send volume control to the rocktron ? Any advice would help. thanks.


----------



## Samarus (Nov 11, 2011)

Check the output settings. I know on the one I used, the 1/4" jacks were set to output the dry signal (I'm not sure who at Avid had that great idea). I got tired of changing it all the time, so I eventually switched to a FRFR setup using a XLR.


----------

